# [OT] ringraziamento.

## MadMac

Ciao, sono nuovo post n. 1. Ci tenevo a ringraziare per l'aiuto che ho ricevuto dai post del forum per installare gentoo 1.4. questa e' la prima distro LINUX che provo ad utilizzare. Semplicemente cercando nei precedenti post ho risolto tutti problemi (notevoli per un novellino) di installazione. 

Non mancheranno occasioni di risentirci. Grazie a tutti.

Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Ciao, sono nuovo post n. 1. 

 

Benvenuto sul forum allora.

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> questa e' la prima distro LINUX che provo ad utilizzare. Semplicemente cercando nei precedenti post ho risolto tutti problemi (notevoli per un novellino) di installazione. 

 

Grande e' cosi' che si fa se si vuole imparare.

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Non mancheranno occasioni di risentirci. Grazie a tutti.

 

Non mancheremo neanche noi.

----------

## shev

Benvenuto!  :Very Happy: 

E complimenti vivissimi per l'esordio, sia per essere passato a  linux (un passo avanti per chiunque, quasi una seconda nascita), sia per la splendida scelta (Gentoo è il meglio, credimi, sotto ogni punto di vista) che come approccio (cercare prima sul forum, documentarsi, avere iniziativa e poi eventualmente chiedere. Una delle regole d'oro che mi pare tu abbia già fatto tua). Di nuovo benvenuto tra noi, già mi sei simpatico!  :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Evvai un altro utente linux e per giunta che usa Gentoo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Questo post deve servire per i posteri su come bisogna fare.  :Smile: 

Complimenti e benvenuto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao e benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

Jaco

----------

## neon

Benvenuto,

io mi trovo qui a scrivere da pochissimo anche se il forum lo utilizzavo da tempo come fonte di consigli, e come te ho sempre trovato tutto... (ragazzi spero di non aver rotto le scatole in questo breve periodo  :Wink:  )

mmm gentoo come prima distro... magari l'avessi scoperta prima di farmi il c*lo con slack  :Smile: 

VIZIATO!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Benvenuto,
> 
> io mi trovo qui a scrivere da pochissimo anche se il forum lo utilizzavo da tempo come fonte di consigli, e come te ho sempre trovato tutto... (ragazzi spero di non aver rotto le scatole in questo breve periodo  )
> 
> mmm gentoo come prima distro... magari l'avessi scoperta prima di farmi il c*lo con slack 
> ...

 

facendosi il culo  si  impara qualkosa...

----------

## Sym

Benvenuto caro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

Benvenuto. Cominciare con Gentoo deve essere stata dura. Complimenti

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Benvenuto. Cominciare con Gentoo deve essere stata dura. Complimenti

 

Ma perchè tutti con questa convinzione che gentoo è più difficile o dura delle altre distro? Io l'ho trovata fin da subito semplicissima da installare (anche se l'installer è un howto non vedo problemi, seguirlo passo passo è banale), una volta installata è sconcertante (in senso positivo) tanto è comoda, semplice e pratica la gestione dei pacchetti. E tolto tutto questo, bhe, è un sistema linux come tutti gli altri, solo molto più veloce  :Very Happy: 

Dove sta la difficoltà? Magari fosse nata qualche anno prima, non avrei vagato di distro in distro!

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Benvenuto. Cominciare con Gentoo deve essere stata dura. Complimenti 
> 
> Ma perchè tutti con questa convinzione che gentoo è più difficile o dura delle altre distro? Io l'ho trovata fin da subito semplicissima da installare (anche se l'installer è un howto non vedo problemi, seguirlo passo passo è banale), una volta installata è sconcertante (in senso positivo) tanto è comoda, semplice e pratica la gestione dei pacchetti. E tolto tutto questo, bhe, è un sistema linux come tutti gli altri, solo molto più veloce 
> 
> Dove sta la difficoltà? Magari fosse nata qualche anno prima, non avrei vagato di distro in distro!

 

Si come distribuzione linux devo dire che alla fine è la più semplice. Ma se uno viene da un mondo fatto di icone e Internet Explorer fare una installazione da riga di comando non è proprio intuitivo. Molta gente che conosco non sa manco cosè una linea di comando.

----------

## GhePeU

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> questa e' la prima distro LINUX che provo ad utilizzare. 

 

ciao! ti sei registrato?

----------

## _Echelon_

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ciao! ti sei registrato?

 

questa non la sapevo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma perchè tutti con questa convinzione che gentoo è più difficile o dura delle altre distro? Io l'ho trovata fin da subito semplicissima da installare (anche se l'installer è un howto non vedo problemi, seguirlo passo passo è banale)
> 
> 

 

beh io non l'hop trovata subito facilissima.. ti faccio un esempio: Suse 8.2 pro: infili il cd premi semre avanti metti la password e hai suse ! Si autoconfigura lo spazio, ridimensiona le partizioni.. secondo me quella è la più facile per quanto riguarda l'installazione. Gentoo però, una volta che sai usare anche solo una piccola parte e la hai installata è una bomba. Non ti devi cercare sorgenti e pacchetti a destra e a manca, è aggiornatissima.. e via dicendo..

Io almeno la penso così  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh io non l'hop trovata subito facilissima.. ti faccio un esempio: Suse 8.2 pro: infili il cd premi semre avanti metti la password e hai suse ! Si autoconfigura lo spazio, ridimensiona le partizioni.. secondo me quella è la più facile per quanto riguarda l'installazione. Gentoo però, una volta che sai usare anche solo una piccola parte e la hai installata è una bomba. Non ti devi cercare sorgenti e pacchetti a destra e a manca, è aggiornatissima.. e via dicendo..

 

Secondo me è solo un fattore psicologico, di "astinenza da icone e finestre"  :Laughing: 

Infatti se segui la guida passo passo non devi far altro che inserire i comandi che ti vengono chiaramente indicati e il gioco è fatto (non devi scegliere le partizioni, basta seguire ciò che ti dice la guida, etc). In più leggendo la guida già inizi a scoprire e imparare cose nuove.

Poi sicuramente sarà un po' più lunga, laboriosa e magari anche più "difficile" se proprio volete, ma nella misura in cui è più difficile scrivere chroot che prmeere invio  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Io almeno la penso così 

 

Certamente, infatti rispetto la visione di tutti. Quella precedente è solo una mia opinione, non vuole essere la verità suprema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MadMac

 :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti per il caloroso benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

Non conosco le altre distribuzioni ma non sono digiuno di UNIX. Con gentoo dovendo lavorare molto a manina ti chiarisci le idee sulla struttura e su come muoversi nel sistema. Alla fine ti senti "padrone" dello strumento che usi.

Ora ho un problema con una scheda audio AC97, la printer hp su usb che non vengono "visti".

Ho installato apache, php mysql. Funzionano anche se non ottimizati. (E stata dura).

Ciao, e grazie ancora del caloroso benvenuto.  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora ho un problema con una scheda audio AC97, la printer hp su usb che non vengono "visti".
> 
> 

 

Se non dovessi riuscire a risolverli, apri un topic e chiedi aiuto!  :Wink: 

(tanto hai capito come funziona, qui, non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro)

----------

## Yans

welcome to the comunity   :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie a tutti per il caloroso benvenuto  
> 
> Non conosco le altre distribuzioni ma non sono digiuno di UNIX.

 

AH ma allora si che Gentoo è perfetta

----------

## GhePeU

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me è solo un fattore psicologico, di "astinenza da icone e finestre" 
> 
> Infatti se segui la guida passo passo non devi far altro che inserire i comandi che ti vengono chiaramente indicati e il gioco è fatto (non devi scegliere le partizioni, basta seguire ciò che ti dice la guida, etc). In più leggendo la guida già inizi a scoprire e imparare cose nuove.
> ...

 

IMHO è anche molto più interessante... durante l'installazione ho cercato di capire cosa stavo facendo invece di limitarmi a copiare pedissequamente... esperienza davvero istruttiva

----------

